# Rent Supplement and casual work



## Jano (15 Jan 2011)

Does anyone know what the position is for someone in receipt of rent supplement for over one year now if they take up a job which will strictly be a once off and for 1 week only? Do you just not get paid rent supplement for that week? The person is in receipt of BTEA so it will not affect that payment but is concerned about the effect on Rent Supplement. The work is for approx 20-25 hours at €12.70 per hour.


----------



## pudds (15 Jan 2011)

Seems they  have nothing to worry about. 



> *Employment and Rent Supplement *
> 
> You will *not *qualify for Rent Supplement if you are in full-time employment. That is, employment for 30 hours per week or more. (In the case of couples, if one of a couple is in full time employment both are excluded from claiming Rent Supplement).



http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/SupplementaryWelfareAllowance/Pages/RentSupplement.aspx#Rules2


----------



## gipimann (15 Jan 2011)

The income earned must be declared to the CWO and will be assessed as means for that week.   There are some disregards for part-time earnings, so not all earnings will be assessed.


----------



## Jano (16 Jan 2011)

Thanks Gipimann - that makes sense.


----------



## Jano (26 Jan 2011)

It's very difficult to calculate the income disregards - does anyone know how much income will be disregarded for a student in receipt of BTEA renting a single room with no other income? He may have the chance to earn €50 - 75 some weeks although not guaranteed and he's concerned about taking the work in case it is too irregular and if he may not get his rent allowance there's a risk in that of not having the money for the rent. Thanks


----------



## gipimann (26 Jan 2011)

For part-time earnings, the first €75 euro of income above the SWA rate is disregarded, and 25% of the balance over €75 is also disregarded.

Assuming that the amount of BtoEd allowance paid is €188 euro, and earnings are €75 euro, the calculation is as follows:

total income = 263
SWA rate     = 186 (single rate)

Income in excess = 77

As 75 euro of the income in excess is from part-time earnings, it attracts a full disregard.
The remaining 2 euro is considered income in excess and must be paid towards the rent.

The person must also pay the minimum contribution of €24 per week.

Provided his earnings are €75 euro or below, it shouldn't make any difference to his Rent Supplement.   If earnings go over €75, then some of the earnings (75% of the amount over €75) will be considered income in excess and will have to be paid towards the rent. 

Even if the additional income makes no difference to his Rent Supplement, he should still advise the CWO that he's started work.


----------



## Jano (27 Jan 2011)

Thanks Gipimann - that makes it clearer. He should be fine so because he expects it to be 50 most weeks and occasionally up to 75.


----------

